
They'll Have to Rewrite the Textbooks: Brain Directly Connected to Immune System - jrs235
https://news.virginia.edu/illimitable/discovery/theyll-have-rewrite-textbooks?utm_source=UFacebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=news
======
dang
Looks like the same story as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9647253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9647253).

